# New Fantasy Gamer



## catacan (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey all, 

I was well impressed with the amount of information taht is avaialble on the forum regarding choosing an army, but the problem is when i have so much choice i usually make the wrong decision.

I have been a 40k gamer for years now, although i dont get to play much, with my armies being space marines, witch hunters and necrons, which all tend to be in my opinion stand there and do one or two jobs (this is a generalisation, of cause some rules don't apply)

But with Fantasy i want to be doing something different and have variety, the only Major thing i must have in an army is a Dragon of some kind as they are what got me exsited about the game. 
I have written off so far lizardmen, bret, empire, dwarfes and BOC

I have looked into the Elves in particular as well as your vampires etc but the problem is from a gaming perspective i don't really know what each type of army is good at and if i choose them i'd fall into the same trap as my 40k armies and end up not liking the army etc.

So me question to the forum is, from what i have said do you have any ideas what a good way to go is?

Thanks

Edit - i should add my main rival will be playing magic heavy armies (which ones i am not sure yet)


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Dark Elves and High Elves both do very well in terms of variety and can easily take on magic heavy armies. 

Dark Elves are usually described as a "glass cannon", in that they are Very powerful if you use them right, but if something goes wrong, they'll fall apart.

High Elves are brilliant against magic heavy armies because of their Drain Magic spell, which really puts a dampener on your opponents magic phase. They have a lot of very cool special units too, which will keep you interested.

They usually do a bit better in tourney's than High Elves, but the difference is negligible, so what it really comes down to is "which do you like the look of better?". Both are competitive, both are fun and have lots of variety - it just comes down to you.

Hope that helps somewhat!


----------



## catacan (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for that, i will admit over the course of 7 days i have changed my mind between every army going and i do like the look of the high elves as well as the others i just worried as it appears as though too many units do the same tasks in a game meaning that even changing a unit to another could mean the same outcome.

i have been told that i will not be welcomed by many with a high elf army, but dark elf armies are ok, i still have not worked that out :s As thought Drak elves were highest tier, the logic of coventry i guess lol. But if i find one i like i don't care if i am not popular 

I also like the look of the wood elves currently, but recently found out that the fire attacks that my m8 using lizardmen would usually make them fall over.

Its all about the balance really, having a good army to play but one i think looks nice and more imposrtantly has a beautiful dragon character to lead the army


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

well, both elvish armies get the beautiful dragon character  Sounds like you might be leaning towards Dark Elves there, which is a good choice - but don't forget that High Elves can get Star Dragons, the most powerful dragon out there  just to make your decision that much more difficult.

Wood Elves are actually suprisingly competitive, and there aren't actually that many things with fire attacks in the game - usually one unit per army, plus some magic effects. The big problem with them at the moment is that their still largely metal, besides a couple of core units. Makes collecting a big army of them more difficult, but certainly not impossible.


----------



## catacan (Nov 29, 2008)

Tbh i was going more towards the High elves than dark elves, bvut only due to the star dragon model looks better than the hydra, although i never liked multi-headed dragons too much.

I think you right about wood elves and afyter reading up on them, although in my opinion they look the most amazing visually of the elves armies they will prove to be the most challenging to get used too, but saying that so is the dark elves.

I think my mind is made up but i am one of those that will decide today to go one thing, walk in the shop see a model for another and buy that one.

But it appears it is between dark elves or high elves


----------

